# Stahls� Offers CAD-CUT� Patterned Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Offers CAD-CUT® Patterned Heat Transfer Vinyl*

Create full-color heat transfer graphics that add excitement and appeal to garments, quickly and easily, with CAD-CUT® Patterned Heat Transfer Vinyl from Stahls’. No print/cut machine required! 

Choose from 49 patterns digitally printed on CAD-COLOR® Express Print® vinyl and select from the colorways offered or pick your own. Patterns include animal prints, camos, florals, geometrics, plaids and more. Download CAD-CUT® Patterns At-A-Glance and/or order a digital color chart to show customers their options. 

It applies at 300 degrees Fahrenheit and is compatible with cotton, polyester, poly/cotton blends, Lycra®/spandex and polypropylene. This thin, lightweight polyurethane Patterns film is suitable for light or dark-colored fabrics and has a semi-matte finish. 

It cuts and weeds easily and works with Stahls’ Rip-Away Applique™ process. Use CAD-CUT® Patterns Mask to remove graphics from the carrier. CAD-CUT® Patterns come in 20-inch wide rolls with 18 inches of printed surface. 

To find out more, go to https://goo.gl/2BcbLw

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

